# Sasha Passed his CGC test!!!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats.. 1st of many to come!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

Smart little guy<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea! Congratulations Sasha and many more to come. He is one beautiful guy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What excellent news! Good boy. . .


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! What a good boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEEE!! Gooood Boy!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go Sasha! I see a therapy dog in his future....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I already congratulated you on facebook, but I will do it again! Congrats, Sasha!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job Sasha!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

Sasha

Congratulations!!! Take good care of Gunner!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute and smart what more could you ask for.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Sasha! Congratulations to you guys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your gorgeous boy Sasha.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is wonderful! Huge congratulations!! I love the picture of Sasha with that big, golden smile. Before you know it he will have that CD. Sasha, take good care of your big buddy Gunner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big congrats to Sash!!!! He's so special and such a gift Deb. Ear rubs all round.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you both!:smooch:


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Hurray for Sasha and you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He's a Super Star !!!:smooch:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOT WOOT! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! I go with my boy next weekend.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats brother! love, ace!!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good boy Sasha! Congratualtions


----------

